# Captain Jack Harkness



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll understand the name by the end....

So recently I was looking through my cages. I have 4 lab cages that have 6-14 young does each, all between the ages of 6-12 weeks. I call these my "maturing" cages, where the girls are old enough to be weaned but too young to breed. Everyone was looking good, no runts or stragglers being picked on, just a healthy bunch of mice I could be proud of, as these are several of my first part-English litters too. And then I get to the last cage.

There were 13 girls in that one... or so I thought. I had 4 RYs, a couple black tans, a couple chocolate tans, and the rest cinnamon and satin cinnamon. I noticed one of the broken cinnamon girls looking a little pudgy, and wondered if I needed to treat for worms... I'm sure you can see where this is going.

And then one of the chocolate tan "girls" ran across the bottom, sporting a couple good sized marbles under "her" tail. My friend said my face turned white at that moment, unimaginable horrors flashing before my eyes. I grabbed the mouse in question, and then eyed the others, noticing at least 3-4 girls sporting enlarged waistlines.

See, what happened was, the black tans and chocolate tans were all in the same litter. There originally had been 5 of them, 2 black tan girls, 2 chocolate tan girls, and 1 chocolate tan boy. And then, at about 2 and 1/2 weeks old, the mom randomly ate one of the chocolate tans. I was sure she'd eaten the boy. I was so disappointed that she ate the only boy, because he was my first half-English tan boy.

And in all the times I'd been checking on that litter, I always saw two chocolate tan girls. All the way up to weaning age at 6 weeks, in which case I then put them with a couple other same age litters in the big lab cage together. It was a month later that I noticed the pudgy girls...

And so the boy is called Jack. Yes, Captain Jack Harkness, and those that recognize the name know why. "Ladies, your ratings just went up." Only Jack would disguise himself as a girl for 2 months, just to have his own harem! :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:

The youngest girls in that cage are about 8 weeks old, the oldest about 13-14 weeks old. So far the oldest two have given birth, while another of the older ones is gaining weight quickly, so she's probably pregnant. The youngest ones don't look too heavy yet, so fingers crossed! It could have been worse. Jack is a half-English chocolate tan, and the girls in there are also half-English, or my pet-type cinnamons who could use a dose of English. And Jack carries satin, so the older pet-type girls who are also satin or carriers should give me some satin babies as well. And at least the girls are all of a decent age, at least 8 weeks or older.

But still... I think the name fits, don't you?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

We'll see, if he lives forever!!!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Bwahahaha!!! Great name! If you put him with some other boys and he tries to get them preggers too then you'll know its the right name for sure! Lol!

Doctor Who rules!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome name.

My main (soon to be retired blue) is 'Cpan Jack Harkness' because he's a lady charmer and has a the lovely grey-y blue coat Captin Jack wears lol

good luck with the litters!


----------

